

ASICMiner now at 4,569.28 GH/s - xhrpost
http://mineforeman.com/2013/02/25/asicminer-now-at-4569-28-ghs/

======
xhrpost
Note, hall of fame link has since changed:
<http://www.btcguild.com/index.php?page=rankings>

------
ahi
Seems like ASICMiner wouldn't need a mining pool. Why give BTC Guild a cut
when you have enough of the network to get consistent returns on your own?

~~~
xhrpost
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5213771>

